# New maglev line coming



## Rodericus (Dec 28, 2005)

*Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev Train*

Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev Train is a proposed maglev train line from Shanghai to Hangzhou, in eastern China. On February 22nd 2006 the Chinese government decided to build this extension, starting talks about the details of the construction contracts with Germany's Transrapid Konsortium (mainly ThyssenKrupp and Siemens), world leader in maglev technology.

Introduction
The total length of the line will be 169.725 kilometers — 64.485 kilometers in Shanghai and 105.240 kilometers in Zhejiang province — between the two Chinese cities of Shanghai and Hangzhou. Four stations are to be built, in Expo, south Shanghai, Jiaxing and east Hangzhou.

The design speed will be 450 kilometers per hour, and the train will finish the 169.725 kilometers line in about 27 minutes.

Construction will probably start end of 2006 and is scheduled to be completed in time for the 2010 Shanghai Expo.

The line will become the first inter-city Maglev rail line in commercial service in the world. The line is an extension of the only other Maglev line in commercial service so far, the Shanghai airport Maglev line.

The total budget of the project will be 30 billion RMB yuan (about 4 billion USD).


----------



## Frogeater (Dec 6, 2005)

I always wonder but don't Germans need the maglevs in their land? Or for the construction costs?


----------



## Nodder (Mar 6, 2005)

There is already a thread about this in subways and urban transport. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320767


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

China is really much developed.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Nodder said:


> There is already a thread about this in subways and urban transport.


An inter-city line is neither a subway nor urban transport! 

I've noticed that threads on railway projects seem to be split between this forum and that one - wouldn't a Railways sub-forum be a good idea?


----------

